
Cloud Atlas 'astonishingly different' in US and UK editions, study finds (2016) - Tomte
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2016/aug/10/cloud-atlas-astonishingly-different-in-us-and-uk-editions-study-finds
======
tapvt
Until now, I never really thought about how version control might work in
writing and publishing.

"Cloud Atlas" was published in '04\. I wonder what systems are in place now?

------
ozymandium
There's no way that software developers were the first people to realize that
version control was a good idea... Right?

